# Compare Destination Clubs



## lostinjapan14 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is for anyone interested in comparing the prices for different clubs.  Unfortunately it does not explain how many weeks of use you get or what time of membership it is...still it's a good general list, maybe.  

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/dest-clubs.html

*This list does not include nightly charges.

**After clicking on all the links, it's pretty easy to see what a good value High Country Club is.  No nightly charges, many varied destinations.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 5, 2007)

*Inaccurate Information*

In addition to the omissions of critical information like days of use and nightly fees, the site uses the Corporate membership fee and annual dues for High Country Club.  Those amounts are DOUBLE the current $30K membership fee and $4,800 annual dues for the Affiliate Membership.  Other inaccurate information is the Private Escapes memberships which have changed to 80% of membership fee refundable instead of the 100% listed.  

This site may be more interested in "click-thru" revenue than presenting accurate information on High Country Club and the other Destination Clubs.  Looks like a Helium Report wannabe, not that Helium Report is all that accurate either.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for the innacurate info.  I think at the top of the page it said something about the price reflecting the highest level of membership (for HCC it would be 60k)  Mostly I found the list of DCs interesting.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 6, 2007)

lostinjapan14 said:


> Sorry for the innacurate info.  I think at the top of the page it said something about the price reflecting the highest level of membership (for HCC it would be 60k)  Mostly I found the list of DCs interesting.



Lostinjapan,

No need to be sorry.  I didn't mean to slam you at all and I'm sorry if my post came across that way.  I meant to say that this site wasn't totally accurate (like most of these type of sites).  Please continue to post sightings like this!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

lostinjapan14 said:


> Sorry for the innacurate info.  I think at the top of the page it said something about the price reflecting the highest level of membership (for HCC it would be 60k)  Mostly I found the list of DCs interesting.



This is a new review site...I also like Helium Reports.


----------



## Sherpa (Feb 11, 2007)

Travelguy, Sorry for the inaccurate info on Private Escapes – they must have changed this since we last updated the page. Anyway it’s now corrected to 80%.

It’s interesting reading the forum to see what are the key metrics that everyone wants to know. We’ll work on adding these to sherpareport.com. 


PS. No questionable motives, no click thru revenue – just trying to provide good, old fashioned, useful information – but sometimes we make mistakes or get a bit out of date.

Cheers
Sherpa


----------



## travelguy (Feb 15, 2007)

Sherpa said:


> Travelguy, Sorry for the inaccurate info on Private Escapes – they must have changed this since we last updated the page. Anyway it’s now corrected to 80%.
> 
> It’s interesting reading the forum to see what are the key metrics that everyone wants to know. We’ll work on adding these to sherpareport.com.
> 
> ...




Sherpa,

Thanks for posting and welcome to TUG!  I appreciate your willingness to update your site with accurate information.  I'll recind the conclusions that I jumped to earlier and look to your site for usefull information!


----------

